# Neues deutsches Traumpaar in Sicht ?



## krawutz (21 Nov. 2013)

*Der Kölner "Express" meldet, dass sich angeblich eine Beziehung zwischen Oliver Pocher (für die Nicht-Insider : das Sitzkissen von Cindy aus Marzahn) und Sabine Lisicki anbahnt.
Damit würde auch Pochers versuchter Gedankenaustausch mit Bobele in einem neuen Licht erscheinen.*


----------



## comatron (21 Nov. 2013)

Wie es scheint, hat sie die Talsohle noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## Quecksilber (21 Nov. 2013)

wenn dem wirklich so sein sollte, kann man ihr nur herzliches beileid wünschen 
da gibts nun wirklich bessere kandidaten


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Nov. 2013)

Wayne?????


----------

